# CM9 nightly for TF201 up on get.cm



## PRSPower (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet?

http://get.cm/?device=tf201

Device Type Filename Size Date Added tf201 nightly







update-cm-9-20120226-NIGHTLY-tf201-signed.zip 
md5sum: fd6c202af84f2005dab1acdb6bf4a410 101.68 MB 2012-02-27 07:17:43


----------



## jcjr81 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's not really there yet.


----------



## dysseus (Aug 21, 2011)

Does someone tested it now?

It's unbelievable hard to find some information....

Can someone post a link to the developers Page to get information about this rom?

Don't know if I should buy a prime. And CM9 would be a risen.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually, it appears that the buildbot is now building for the 201. The top link from the OP shows all available. And the latest one at least downloads for me. I have not tested the flash/install, and I wont be for a while, sdaly. Just a heads-up.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## hakarune (Dec 5, 2011)

EDIT: Won't be flashing


----------

